# Spider....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Found this little guy haning out by our garbage can... He was quite an inch long (body length)....


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

thats creepy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Ill have to try and find the photos of a spider outside our house this summer. It must be the red brick that attracts them.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

EWWW! That's nasty! Actually I think it is kinda cool too. Have you ever seen a banana spider? Those are gross too. The worst part is they get at least 2 inches long bodies and they build their webs on a mountain bike trail that I go on sometimes, and if you are the first person to go through there that day you get this huge disgusting spider and web in your face. What kind of spider is that anyways?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice camera work! I wish I had a camera capable of closeups.

My yard is full of spiders. I can't walk anywhere without getting a faceful of web. I've got three kinds of web-makers, a big brown & orange Orb-Weaver about 1.25 inches long minus the legs, an even bigger Golden Garden Spider complete with a tiny little male sharing her web, and a whole bunch of these spiky little "smiley-face' spiders which are yellow with black smiley-face "have a nice day" markings on their back. They're kinda cute but vicious and quick to bite. On the ground of course there are a bunch of those huge grey wolf spiders.

Yesterday at work we caught a Brown Widow in the lobby. It had made a web right under the gumball machine. It's just like a Black Widow only it's brown, with the same red hourglass.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The spider above looks like a small turantula, but what do I know about spiders! I have found two, count them, two, brown recluses in my townhouse. I had the exterminator come and have not seen any since, thanks to the good lord, and the Ortho man.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It's a spider...kill it, stomp it, destroy it!!! Lol just kidding. If they're in the house, they're fair game, otherwise they're fine. We had black widows and wolf spiders all over the place at my parent's house. I used to wake up at least 4x a year with a baby spidey dangling on a strand over my bed...god knows how many landed...those were just the ones I batted away. We were terrorized by spiders in northern california. You think finding a fly in your soup is bad? Try one with 8 legs no wings, and a back full of babies...ugh.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

We have cedar siding on our house and spiders just LOVE making webs all over it. It makes our house look trashy unless we get out there and clean them off every 2 weeks at the most. And sometimes we get spiders in our kitchen sink in the morning because they were roaming around at night and fell in there but couldn't get out. It's kinda nasty to not be awake all the way and go to get a glass of water and see this huge brown hairy spider with long legs right in your face, lol.
Outside we also have these ones that are black and yellow or orange with spikes on their back. They look really cool because they don't get big. I think they are what TOS is talking about. I've never got close enough to one to see if it bites though.
Mlefev: y'all had black widow spiders right in your house??

TheOldSalt: What state do you live in? The ones you are describing sound a lot like the ones that are around here. Except for the brown widow. Are they as poisenous as black widows?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm in south alabama, so they probably are the same spider, and yes, the brown widow is just as venomous as the black.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got the pictures online.










































If anyone knows what kind of spider this is I would be intrested in knowing myself.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

cool spider fish_doc, no idea what kind but we have similar spiders up here.

I used to go around catching flies/grasshoppers and throw them into spider webs. 

Are the brown widows as shiny as the black? I think male black widows are smaller, brown, and not as venomous. I've found a couple black widows here. they are beautiful.

we mainly have "sunset spiders" and "cookie spiders". well, thats just what I call them... I always have.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Mlefev: y'all had black widow spiders right in your house??
> 
> 
> > Yeah, they'd sneak in once in awhile...not a nice find first thing in the morning. Usually they'd just be hanging around on the sills around the exterior doors of the house, so you'd open the door to leave and see one sitting there. I had one drop one me once and really did about have a heart attack. Normally we just were plagued with wolf spiders (that got wayyy too large for comfort) and daddy longlegs. That's the hazard of living out in the middle of nowhere...all the wildlife think they own your house. Bugs, lizards, spiders, anything that can find a way in.
> ...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.shadygrovetrainingcenter.com/Wildlife/bannana_spider_photo_gallery.htm

Here's a link with pictures of banana spiders. They're pretty cool lookin until you get one plastered across your face along with it's web.

Fish_doc: That's a neat looking spider. I don't have any idea what kind it is though. What is that that it has wrapped up? Looks nasty.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fish_doc, that's a golden garden spider, or at least one of the various subspecies in that small group which also includes the banana spiders that Lydia shows us in her link.

Brown widows are not shiny, but dull.

The Brazilian Banana Spider is very different from the thing Lydia is showing us in her link. They are a larger creature, about 1/2 tarantula size, and a uniform banana yellowish-tan color. They live in banana trees, hence the name, and are ferocious. Many banana harvestes are bitten every year by them, and they are very venomous. In fact, they're among the ten most dangerous spiders on earth. Sometimes they make their way into the states via banana bunches, as do tarantulas, but they're a lot more dangerous. If you should ever notice a large yellow spider in some bananas, do not attempt to capture it, for they are very fast & wily & prone to biting, often fatally.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I used to love spiders, I grew up with them all over the place, you tend to get more if you have floorboards. My sister once cleaned her room and all the spiders living in her mess took refuge in her bed, she got bitten six times by white tail's! Luckily she wasn't allergic and they just took a long, long painful time to get better (the alternative is gang green for those less fortunate). I still think they're cool and handy little critters but since I got bitten myself I don't like the ones that hang around in my space (floor, clothes, shoes etc)! Haven't had any in the garden for a while, dew on cobwebs is a beautiful thing but you don't get many garden spiders or dew living in the city! Cool pics JandaSeve, that guy looks quite scary!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Man TOS you know everything!!!


That is a nice camera u got there tho.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Awsome! What camera did you use?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I used my Canon 6.3 SLR


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Goosebumps Awwwwwww


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I have one word....EWWWW!! :lol: That's what I get for opening up this thread lol


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

OK we're renaming T.O.S. to Jack Hanna or Jeff Corwin!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ew I dont know why I even clicked on this topic


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

In the future (well they are now)they r going to make bullet proof vests out of spider webs. They are very, VERY strong when put together. And only weigh about 3 oz.


----------

